# softness and clear effect !



## janbx (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone!

My name is Jan and i live Belgium !

Please Help me, i want to have this effect! I love that!

500px / Photo "eyes of color of spring 3" by Serg Piltnik (???????)
500px / Photo "Russian soul 1" by Serg Piltnik (???????)
500px / Photo "eyes of color of spring 2" by Serg Piltnik (???????)
Book I - Jordan Voth Photography
Book Ii - Jordan Voth Photography
Collections - Jordan Voth Photography (i have his photoshop action but i haven't same result).

My request is not particularly have the same processing even if I'm interested!



But I love the softness, and made &#8203;&#8203;the picture is clear!

You can see the difference with my photos.

http://www.facebook.com/bxl.high.shoot

Jan de bruselas

How do I proceed on photoshop? How do I adjust my camera?

Thank you !

Sorry my english is not good!


----------



## Stacylouwho (Mar 30, 2013)

Oohhhh!!! I love those too! I will be following to see what everyone thinks! I'm a noob but If I had to guess a great lens would prob help! Lol  sorry I'm not much help! Love those photos though!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2013)

Presets « Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips

Look into the "wedding fantasy" presets as *starting points* to emulate the Russian ones. There are also MANY other ways to achieve the effects used on the lovely Russian model. The later links are a combination of various processing techniques. If you spend a year or so messing around learning how to process raw image captures, you ought to be able to imitate any and all of these effects.


----------



## Tee (Mar 30, 2013)

The samples make good use of what's called "backlighting".  From there the photographer adds their own style touches in photoshop.  Start with learning how to backlight and the rest will fall into place.


----------

